# Increasing igf-1 naturally



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it is possible, but am a bit clueless as how to increase igf-1 levels naturally can anyone help? :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

HGH converts to IGF-1 in the liver.

So, the question would be better asked what is the best way to increase HGH?

L-Arginine, and L-ornithine together will bump GH levels up, but it takes like 8 to 12 grams each to do this...........lol

During the day in the gym lifts with intensity will bump GH, especially squats and dead lifts.

At night, the better sleep you get, the potential for more GH. But, in the presence of insulin, GH production is halted.

So, big carb meals before bed can hinder GH responce.

Outside of that, it declines with aga (alot).


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

GABA?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay well the squats and deadlifts are covered, I have grown a lot since really pushing hard with them, but I use insulin post workout will this effect HGH?

Just looked at what the prices would be to supplement L-arginine and L-ornithine quite expensive. I might aswell just buy some growth in egpyt next month lol.

There would be no point really as I dont plan to compete (bodybuilding) within the next 6 months, but just wondered if I could grow more naturally as now im off aas.

Thank you for your time Hacksii


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Supplement?

Creatine.

Other than that, good nights sleep as recovery is everything in bodybuilding.


----------

